# Gov't Backdoors into Open Source Software?



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.osnews.com/story/24136/_quot_FBI_Added_Secret_Backdoors_to_OpenBSD_IPSEC_quot_


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Similar article at Arstechnica:

http://arstechnica.com/open-source/...-planting-backdoor-in-openbsd-ipsec-stack.ars


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

That is really worrying; when you trust community development you trust the community, so you trust people. And people aren't always that reliable. Still, I'd wager it's still much better than say Windows. The closed source single-developer nature makes it even easier to corrupt the development.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Ent said:


> That is really worrying; when you trust community development you trust the community, so you trust people. And people aren't always that reliable. Still, I'd wager it's still much better than say Windows. The closed source single-developer nature makes it even easier to corrupt the development.





> Still, I'd wager it's still much better than say Windows.


I suspect that because the greatest number of computer users are on Windows, the greatest government effort is there to insert backdoors.

I remember reading this at Tomshardware about Windows 7......speculation, of course.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-7-nsa-backdoor,9130.html

tittle>
*Microsoft Denies Windows 7 Has NSA Backdoor *


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry folks, but no evidence of such has been uncovered as yet. While it may be true, it also may not be for all we know.

-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Sorry folks, but no evidence of such has been uncovered as yet. While it may be true, it also may not be for all we know.
> 
> -- Tom


Sorry to disappoint you, Tom....no one here is claiming evidence has yet been exposed....it's an accusation at this time.
As such, it still is news worthy and something to watch out of interest and possible involvement.


----------

